# Serie A Final matches



## betcatalog (May 20, 2018)

Roma can take advantage of Sassuolo's indifference and get the victory and secure the participation in the Champions league
US SASSUOLO CALCIO vs AS ROMA @@ AS ROMA, odds 1.85

I will propose the ace of Chievo, which seems to be in good condition and faces the weak and demoted Benveneto
AC CHIEVO VERONA vs BENEVENTO CALCIO @@ CHIEVO VERONA 1.60


----------



## Berat Aydan (Aug 21, 2018)

Roma should have become champions. Their style is much more attractive that Juve's, but then...that's life...


----------

